# Problemas con el teclado de un piano psr630



## Roberto Calderón (Nov 23, 2008)

Al revisar el teclado del piano internamente, unas de las teclas no suenan, revisé todo el sistema mecánico de las mismas, las conexiones de los cables que transmiten la señal de las teclas y todo está bien. tengo las sospechas de que el integrado xr951a0 no está funcionando correctamente, quisiera que me ayudaran con alguna orientación.


----------



## GaruChino (Dic 1, 2008)

Hola
Uhmmm no debereia ser el integrado pues si dices que funciona pero algunas teclas no suenan talvez sea el mecanismo de las mismas, por lo general cada tecla lleva un diodo, revisa los diodos de las teclas que no suenan, limpia los contactos de las teclas... 
podrias adjuntar mas detalles del problema
Saludos


----------



## FELIBAR12 (Ene 17, 2009)

A lo mejor se dañaron lo contactos de carbon de los cauchitos debajo de las teclas,ese es un daño muy comun en esos pianos(son muy fragiles).Lo mejor que puedes hacer es cambiar el cauchito reemplazandolo por otro.Ese repuesto se consigue pero por octavas,sin embargo puedes probar con otros.


----------



## profex (Ene 20, 2009)

Que tal Roberto.

Casi estoy seguro que la falla es la que te comenta FELIBAR12.

Ya me ha tocado ver muchos teclados Yamaha que fallan de lo mismo.

Prueba ponerle debajo de la "gomita" un pequeño circulo de papel de aluminio, del que se utiliza en la cocina. Luego lo armas y verificas si funcionan. Si suena son las "gomas" y hay que cambiarlas.


Saludos.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Ene 20, 2009)

Primero marcate las teclas que fallan con un trocito de cinta aislante.

Tambien puede ser debido a la suciedad, limpia las gomas con agua y jabon y la pcb tambien.

NO UTILICES DISOLVENTES COMO EL ALCOHOL, solo agua y jabon y un aclarado.


Si tienes un tester mide las gomas negras, deben darte resistencias del orden de los cientos a algun millar de ohms.


----------



## heysel (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola necesitoa ayuda ya que mi piano YAMAHA PSR 630, al momebnto de encenderlo suena y a los 2 minutos se borra todo de la pantalla, sigue encendido, pero no suena nada, necesito que me colaboren por que no se que esta funcionando mal.

Como podria consegurme el plano electronico de este?. Graccias


----------



## rvjamaica (Nov 17, 2009)

A ver si alguien sabe donde conseguir el repuesto de las gomas del teclado,porque paso de los profesionales de las tiendas de instrumentos que te pegan la clavada por algo tan simple y es un secreto de estado.Mira,tengo otro teclado,asi que me da igual si no contesta nadie,pero ya es mera curiosidad y un poco de indignación,¿es que es malo quererse reparar uno mismo algo que en su tiempo le costó una pasta?.Las gomitas son de las de teclado sensible,es decir,que son dobles,una de volumen fuerte y otra de flojo.
En fin,gracias y sería de grandísima ayuda sus respuestas,por lo menos para darme moral de algo que ya lo dejé por imposible.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 20, 2009)

que tal si pruebas, con el teclado de algun control remoto (tv,dvd,etc) que este dañado


----------



## tecniborisreyes (Sep 2, 2018)

Hola, viendo estas preguntas....le comento....
Vivo en la Ciudad de Ibague, colombia........Tengo tecnologia en Electronica - Sistemas y Sonido.....y soy musico empirico e interpreto la Organeta y por lo tanto conozco sobre estos articulos de las Organetas y demas.
Con respecto a este problema de los contactos y mas en este tipo de teclado PSR 630, el sistema es a base de contacto suave hacia el contacto duro que es el impreso, y muchas de las fallas se debe a la suciedad de estas dos partes, y su limpieza es muy facil de hacer, pues es solamente desarmar esta parte y limpiarlo con agua y un poquito de jabon suave, tanto el impreso como la goma.
Estas gomas como son de tres contactos cada una, pues no es facil de hacerlas revivir con ningun elemento que se usan para los controles remotos, ya que estas gomas son areas muy pequeñas para retener cualquier sustancia de conductividad que deben de tener, y que su durabilidad no es mucha, por lo que obligatoriamente hay que cambiarlas originalmente.
Estas tiras de goma vienen en set de octavas, y se requieren de 5 tiras de estas para cubrir todo el teclado entero.
Algunas casas de manteniento de estos instrumentos incluyendo a la marca de estos teclados, le ponen mucho misterio y muchas trabas y demas para no vender estas tiras al comercio, esto es por razones de negocio, ya que una persona con pocos conocimientos de esta tecnologia de teclados musicales lo puede hacer sin ningun problema.
Investigando un poco sobe este tema de a donde dirigirme para compar estas tiras de goma a un precio razonable, e encontrado en la ciudad de Malaga España, una tienda web en internet en donde se consigue muchos repuestos sobre estos articulos entre otros, y es Marcas Servicio Técnico - Audiotest
Soy Boris Eduardo Reyes
Tecnologia en Electronica - Sistemas y Sonido
boris_edo_reyes@hotmail.com


----------

